# Patrick Olowo'Bryant (Honesty in advertising)



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Anyone know where all the threads/posts about this guy are? I'm wanting to make fun of people who jumped on his bandwagon a couple years ago.

Link



> The Boston Celtics were hot on his trail, but have now shifted their attention to other free agents.Patrick O'Bryant is the latest to run through Boston as the champs continue their search for someone to backup Kendrick Perkins, but O'Bryant (who failed to impress Miami earlier in the week) left a lot to be desired as he struggled to match-up with even the young, inexperienced players Boston had in for the workout.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Patrick O'Bryant*

Yeah, Boston gave him a look but undrafted rookies were pushing him around so that looks pretty unlikely, im sure someone will give him a shot but it looks like it wasnt just nellie who thinks hes a bust


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Patrick O'Bryant*

I was hoping we'd give him a shot as a backup, but if he isnt impressive against scrubs..hard to justify...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Patrick O'Bryant*



MB30 said:


> I was hoping we'd give him a shot as a backup, but if he isnt impressive against scrubs..hard to justify...


i was thinking the same when the C's brought him in, but nobody's are outplaying him


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Patrick O'Bryant*

I thought he was solid in college but needed to add weight and lower body strength. I guess he did neither.

Smart move to declare when he did though.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

someone will find a spot for him in their 15 men, but looks unlikely he'll have any sort of impact


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

:laugh: @ thread title. At least he wasn't drafted high.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This guy makes Bradley graduates (like um, myself) look terrible. What a "awful word meaning vagina."


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Chan said:


> :laugh: @ thread title. At least he wasn't drafted high.


Yes, I had to change it to something more appropriate for that fapping unmotivated chuffing knobber.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

alot of toronto fans were callin out his name while talking free agents, hopefully they cut that **** out. don't really know his game, but never got interested in what i thought he could potentially bring either.

Highlight of O'Bryant's NBA career: J-Rich filling his car with Popcorn.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lol: @ ehmunro


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I was going to compliment you on your clear understanding of English until I looked and realised that you were an Aussie.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

What is the point of Golden State participating in the first round of the draft at this point? They might as well trade all picks for cash and/or in consolidation trades.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> I was going to compliment you on your clear understanding of English until I looked and realised that you were an Aussie.


Just consider me your criminalistic cousin, who is better at cricket


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Just consider me your criminalistic cousin, who is better at cricket


Well, the Americans have no idea what I called Olowo'Bryant beyond the initials. :bsmile:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I wanted the Heat to give him a try for Summer League..


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I wanted the Heat to give him a try for Summer League..


Worse production than Earl "Running Joke" Barron.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chan said:


> Worse production than Earl "Running Two-hand Slam" Barron.


fixed it for you.

Haters hate. Game recognize game.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> fixed it for you.
> 
> Haters hate. Game recognize game.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Chan said:


> :laugh: @ thread title. At least he wasn't drafted high.


9th overall for a relative nobody who had one (relatively) good season? I'd call that pretty high. The Warriors--and plenty of other teams who showed interest--fell victim to the same blunder that seems to strike someone every year. Two of them, really: 1) semi-athletic big guy and 2) late-season surge. But the biggest problem with him seems to me to be lack of improvement, which means lack of motivation. He's weak, he's soft ... those are things you can control. By now he should have been thinking about a nice extension. Instead he's wondering where to latch on to get work.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I will admit it, I was all over O'Bryant at the time. Not necessarily as a lottery pick in '06, but a solid, rapidly improving prospect with lots of upside. I was hoping he'd head back to school for his junior year, and was surprised Golden State took him at 9.

Still, I never thought he'd be this bad. 

Taking the cake for POB hysteria, though...

Chad Ford, from his article "Sleepers: O'Bryant, Lowry, Sefolosha"...

(note that this isn't his article titled "O'Bryant Worthy of No. 1 Pick?")



> However, after spending an hour in the gym Monday with Bradley's Patrick O'Bryant, I had a very similar reaction. O'Bryant looks like the kind of prospect who should be a candidate to be the No. 1 pick in the draft.
> 
> The only difference? No one has mentioned O'Bryant as a No. 1 candidate.
> 
> ...


And the true classic...



> He's an excellent athlete with springy legs. He runs up and down the floor like a deer. I know that phrase is used too often to describe guys who run well. Here, I mean it more literally. The kid takes long strides, has a bounce in his step and glides effortlessly across the court -- it's truly reminiscent of how a deer runs.


Now I was as big a POB guy as just about anybody, but I remember laughing out loud after reading that. One of my biggest issues with him was his unwillingness to get up and down the floor - he's always displayed good athleticism around the basket, but "springy legs"? Running the floor like a deer? That was a disaster the minute those words were put on paper...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow. Chad Ford should trademark hyperbole because he owns it.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Of course, Mr. Ford was also the one who had at various times named Predrag Samardziski, Marko Lekic, Nemanja Aleksandrov and Maciej Lampe as legit high lottery picks. One has to assume he thought Blaine H.S. is a splinter off the former Yugoslavia.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chad Ford...shame on you...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't mind Ford if he doesn't overhype someone, but you have to take his articles with a grain of salt.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

croco said:


> I don't mind Ford if he doesn't overhype someone, but you have to take his articles with a grain of salt.


Not to derail the thread much, but I loved Ford when he was willing to give press and a sense of legitimacy about international players when a lot of Americans were still absurdly stereotypical about them. The problem is, his aforementioned hyperbole made the problem worse, if anything. Now you mention another country's player and everyone thinks "Darko. Skita."


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

croco said:


> I don't mind Ford if he doesn't overhype someone, but you have to take his articles with a [strike]grain[/strike] 50lb bag of salt.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Fixed that for you.


Hey I didn't know your bags were that small :bsmile:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Apparently Boston needed a chef for their postgame spreads because they just signed Olowo'Bryant to a two year deal.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I thought people said he had a poor workout for them? 

Ah well, hes a backup center who can only improve from where he is now (youd hope). Worth the punt if its for very cheap.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

He will take Pollards spot as third string C, its a 1 year minimum deal with a team option in the second... pretty much a no risk, with potential reward type signing, the front office must have seen something in the workouts even if they were poor, Clifford Ray and the vets will be there helping him so hopefully he can improve and see out at least some of his original potential


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't fault them for it. He is, after all, a relatively athletic 7-footer with time on his side. (Hell, Jerome James hung around a long time before making his big break based on physical characteristics and theoretical game.) But it is scary how little he progressed over the past two years. I wish he'd have stayed at Bradley another year when he was under more scrutiny.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Be interesting to see how he does now hes away from Nellie


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Could be another Diop....late bloomer from bust to serviceable big.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Calling Diop and (if he develops) O'Bryant late bloomers is funny. Both entered so early, Diop was coming off his rookie deal with Cleveland when he became serviceable. That made him what, 22? (In other words, the age of a traditional rookie.) O'Bryant is 22 right now. The idea of developing over time with experience is truly gone if that's blooming late.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> Could be another Diop....late bloomer from bust to serviceable big.


Either that or he and Big Barbecue Davis are going to create a two man food shortage in Boston.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

ehmunro said:


> Either that or he and Big Barbecue Davis are going to create a two man food shortage in Boston.


I don't get this. O'Bryant is a pretty skinny guy. Am I missing something?


----------

